# Let's Tour NY



## telracs

hot dog anyone?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## spotsmom

I am getting dizzy looking at those things.


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> I am getting dizzy looking at those things.


wait until you see them after my effects...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Casper Parks

Scarlet, great photos thanks for sharing... I can't do anything that has to do with heights... Roller Coasters and so-on...


----------



## telracs

this was the photo that almost got me arrested.


----------



## CaedemMarquez

scarlet said:


> this was the photo that almost got me arrested.


Why would such a photo get a nice person such as yourself arrested?

Caedem


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Thank you for the photos, Scarlet! Haven't been to NYC in years!


----------



## caseyf6

Gorgeous, gorgeous, and amazing!!

And we really need the story about your near-arrest.  I love that photo; creepy and sad all at once.


----------



## telracs

caseyf6 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, and amazing!!
> 
> And we really need the story about your near-arrest. I love that photo; creepy and sad all at once.


It's not really all that exciting a story......


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I love the pictures of all the skyscrapers against the blue sky! Looks like a beautiful day. I've never been to NYC, but I'd love to go sometime.


----------



## John Dorian

I'm really liking that big orange cruise ship.


----------



## telracs

John Dorian said:


> I'm really liking that big orange cruise ship.


otherwise known as the Staten Island Ferry.


----------



## telracs




----------



## caseyf6

Thanks, "slightly pink"-- are you feeling pale?


----------



## telracs

caseyf6 said:


> Thanks, "slightly pink"-- are you feeling pale?


nah, just giving up my past....


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Love these! Are the last two pictures in Staten Island? (I've been to NYC, but not SI.)


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Love these! Are the last two pictures in Staten Island? (I've been to NYC, but not SI.)


No, we're on Governor's Island.

For those of you not completely familiar with NYC, Governor's Island is a small (3 mile circumference island) in the Narrows between Manhattan and Brooklyn. It was a Coast Guard Station for most of the 1800's and 1900's but was returned to the city as public land a few years ago. They are still converting it into open space, the center of the island still has the old apartment buildings.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Slightly Pink Like Whites Washed With A Red Sock said:


> No, we're on Governor's Island.
> 
> For those of you not completely familiar with NYC, Governor's Island is a small (3 mile circumference island) in the Narrows between Manhattan and Brooklyn. It was a Coast Guard Station for most of the 1800's and 1900's but was returned to the city as public land a few years ago. They are still converting it into open space, the center of the island still has the old apartment buildings.


Thanks for the info! I grew up in CT, later lived in NJ for two years, and visited NYC several times, but really only Manhattan (or the Bronx for the zoo or a baseball game). Amazing to see such bucolic scenes so close to the city!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Scarlet, I don't know my bridges--what is that one? Also, did the kitten rescued from Verazzano bridge (and thusly named) get adopted?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Scarlet, I don't know my bridges--what is that one? Also, did the kitten rescued from Verazzano bridge (and thusly named) get adopted?


the bridges in the last post are the Brooklyn Bridge (the brown one) and the Manhattan Bridge (the blue one)

and i know nothing about the kitten.


----------



## Ann Herrick

scarlet said:


> the bridges in the last post are the Brooklyn Bridge (the brown one) and the Manhattan Bridge (the blue one)
> 
> and i know nothing about the kitten.


Thanks!

There was a story on the news about someone who tried to throw a kitten off the bridge, but it hit the rail, fell back on the bridge and someone stopped their car and found the kitten (another driver pointed to it, realizing what the first driver was looking for). The kitten was taken to a shelter, named after the bridge and was put up for adoption. I suppose with all the publicity plenty of people want to adopt it (it's a cute, gray kitten), but I never did hear that for sure.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## John Dorian

Oooh! Is that the empire state building?

I want to go see it one day. Sort of reminds me of the Eiffel tower


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Ellis Island


----------



## Susan in VA

So glad you stopped with the roller coasters.  

But the sailboats are beautiful.  The water makes everything look so cool, even though you've been in the middle of a heat wave too.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

for you then...


----------



## telracs

click above for a 10 second video...


----------



## hakimast

I haven't seen a monarch since the last time I was up in PA, 5 years ago, I do believe.


----------



## telracs

okay, bit of history...

back in the 1800's there was a section of NYC called the Meatpacking District. It was where all the butchers and such were. Next to the buildings, there was an elevated train line. When trucks replaced the trains, the tracks were left and eventually were overrun by trees and such. About 15 years ago, the city started converting the tracks into an elevated park, called the Highline. Below are photos from our trek there a couple of weeks ago..














































to be continued...


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



that's my sister.....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

remember the history lesson that the highline is old train tracks?

well that's a train switch now embedded in concrete....


----------



## dihao

scarlet said:


>


nice NYC


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

I love these "big apple" sculptures!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

That's so cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Amazing! It looks like a cross between a penquin and a kangaroo!  

What is the street?


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Do I detect a self-portrait in the shiny silver ball?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

note, this is not retouched in any way.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Wow, these art pieces are really something!

I can see it is 79th Street, but I can't read what the cross street is.


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Wow, these art pieces are really something!
> 
> I can see it is 79th Street, but I can't read what the cross street is.


they're on Broadway. starting at Columbus Circle and ending somewhere in the 100's. If you look at the close up of the apple, it has the sign showing the map and the artist's name.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

scarlet said:


> they're on Broadway. starting at Columbus Circle and ending somewhere in the 100's. If you look at the close up of the apple, it has the sign showing the map and the artist's name.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

This is making me wish I could visit NYC. Haven't been there in years!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## CarolineAM

scarlet said:


>


Nice perspective


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Not only is the art fun to see, the sunshine looks so nice, too! (Lots of rain here in Oregon this time of year!)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Wow, that watering can looks huge!


----------



## telracs

comedy...










and tragedy....


----------



## telracs

]


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

the hand that holds the flame....


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

These are so fun to see!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Flatiron building and ?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Flatiron building and ?


tilt your head to the left....


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

scarlet said:


> tilt your head to the left....


Ah, tracks!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

eva tanguay's hat


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

It's been a long time since I've been in that building.


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


> eva tanguay's hat


From wiki: Eva Tanguay (August 1, 1878 - January 11, 1947) was a Canadian singer and entertainer who billed herself as "the girl who made vaudeville famous". Eva Tanguay is remembered for brassy self-confident songs that symbolized the emancipated woman,` such as "It's All Been Done Before But Not the Way I Do It", "I Want Someone to Go Wild With Me," "Go As Far As You Like", and "That's Why They Call Me Tabasco" In showbiz circles, she was nicknamed the "I Don't Care Girl", after her most famous song, "I Don't Care".

Tanguay spent lavishly on both publicity campaigns and costumes. One obituary notes that a "clever manager" told Tanguay early in her career that money made money, and she never forgot the lesson, buying huge ads at her own expense, and on one occasion allegedly spending twice her salary on publicity. She also got her name in the papers for allegedly being kidnapped, allegedly having her jewels stolen, and getting fined $50 in Louisville, Kentucky for throwing a stagehand down a flight of stairs.

Her costumes were as extravagant as her personality. In 1910, a year after the Lincoln penny was issued, Tanguay appeared on stage in a coat entirely covered in the new coins. Other costumes included a dress covered in coral which weighed forty-five pounds and cost $2000, and a costume made of dollar bills.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Amazing story! Where was the picture taken? I keep thinking it's a restroom!


----------



## sebat

Ann Herrick said:


> Amazing story! Where was the picture taken? I keep thinking it's a restroom!


I was wondering the same thing. The tile does look like a restroom!


----------



## telracs

sebat said:


> I was wondering the same thing. The tile does look like a restroom!


sigh.....
no, it is NOT a restroom. it is a subway station. the 23rd street station on the N/R line. it is the "hat" station. more pictures will be coming eventually....


----------



## sebat

scarlet said:


> sigh.....
> no, it is NOT a restroom. it is a subway station. the 23rd street station on the N/R line. it is the "hat" station. more pictures will be coming eventually....


My second guess would have been a subway station but I've never been to New York to know these things.

We were in Vermont for 8 weeks this past fall. My husband had a 3 day weekend and we seriously considered New York City but then decided to go to Niagara Falls instead.


----------



## telracs

you were in VT for EIGHT weeks and couldn't come down and visit me one time?


----------



## Ann Herrick

scarlet said:


> sigh.....
> no, it is NOT a restroom. it is a subway station. the 23rd street station on the N/R line. it is the "hat" station. more pictures will be coming eventually....


Headslap! Subway, of course!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nice shot, I guess Eva Tanguay's last publicity stunt was to glue her hat to the subway station wall, and they still haven't removed it almost a hundred years later!

Check this out, and look at the pictures. I think Madonna and Lady Gaga took Eva's correspondence course....


----------



## sebat

scarlet said:


> you were in VT for EIGHT weeks and couldn't come down and visit me one time?


Sorry! Since we travel for a living, the husband works all week and we sight see on the weekends. We only lucked into one 3 day weekend and had never been to Canada or Niagara and my husband is a waterfall fanatic. We also did Salem MA for the weekend before Halloween. Those were our two big trips everything else we did as day trips from Rutland.


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

That's some chicken!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> That's some chicken!


i'll stake it against your pirahnas....


----------



## sherylb

Wonderful pictures, Scarlet! We're getting our art and history and don't have to leave the house.  
I love all the different architecture, and the sculptures. Is there a significance to the ravens in the sculptures?


----------



## telracs

sherylb said:


> Wonderful pictures, Scarlet! We're getting our art and history and don't have to leave the house.
> I love all the different architecture, and the sculptures. Is there a significance to the ravens in the sculptures?


*hands sheryl another chocolate*

no, no clue why the sculptor want raven-crazy.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I'm envious you have such interesting things all around you. And, yes, I'm carrying my camera in my increasingly heavier bag but since this is such a car town....well, you get the idea.


you own a camera?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Cute. Real cute.


tee-hee.....


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

I see you!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> I see you!


where?


----------



## sebat

scarlet said:


>





crebel said:


> I see you!


That's got to be what this bird is saying!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Not Here

What great photos! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sebat

I could spend a fortune in Fairway market!


----------



## telracs

sebat said:


> I could spend a fortune in Fairway market!


we walked out of there without buying anything, it was completely disorganized.


----------



## sebat

scarlet said:


> we walked out of there without buying anything, it was completely disorganized.


I've never been to one but I've always heard great thing about their fresh produce and meat. I wouldn't have expected it to be disorganized that's surprising.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Adam Poe

I've only ever been to NYC once, way back in my junior year of high school. These pictures make me want to go back, such a fun and active city


----------



## Ann Herrick

scarlet said:


>


These are amazing! Where are they?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> These are amazing! Where are they?


radio city music hall


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Do they illustrate a particular myth?  I don't recognize one, but dancer releasing birds sounds like something that an artist wouldn't invent out of the blue.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Do they illustrate a particular myth? I don't recognize one, but dancer releasing birds sounds like something that an artist wouldn't invent out of the blue.


no clue.


----------



## Randirogue

You know, scarlet, if I ever actually get around being such a busy homebody and actually take you up on the offer of meeting, I know of an activity we can do for it. Photo excursion!

When we do get out and about for actual fun and relaxation, my husband and I are prone to lugging the camera about and snapping whatever catches our attention.  Sometimes we go someplace specific for the potential photo opportunities, but often, it's just random... Or that our favorites ad best end up being the stuff we didn't aim for.  

With your choices of subjects, I bet a photo excursion meet-up would be grand fun! (Of course, after I get my project FINLLY finished first...lol)

Great pictures!


----------



## telracs

Randirogue said:


> You know, scarlet, if I ever actually get around being such a busy homebody and actually take you up on the offer of meeting, I know of an activity we can do for it. Photo excursion!
> 
> When we do get out and about for actual fun and relaxation, my husband and I are prone to lugging the camera about and snapping whatever catches our attention. Sometimes we go someplace specific for the potential photo opportunities, but often, it's just random... Or that our favorites ad best end up being the stuff we didn't aim for.
> 
> With your choices of subjects, I bet a photo excursion meet-up would be grand fun! (Of course, after I get my project FINLLY finished first...lol)
> 
> Great pictures!


you have pictures? start posting some!


----------



## Randirogue

scarlet said:


> you have pictures? start posting some!


I plan to... Eventually.

'Tis yet another one of those "to do AFTER" things... Le sigh. ~_~ooo


----------



## telracs

Randirogue said:


> I plan to... Eventually.
> 
> 'Tis yet another one of those "to do AFTER" things... Le sigh. ~_~ooo


forget the "after" all there is is now!


----------



## Ann Herrick

Is that Rockefeller Center?

I've been to Radio City Music Hall, but not for a long time. Didn't remember that art on the building (but I remember the Rockettes!   )


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I commend you on your photos and your interesting new name choice....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

It's so fun to see these photos! By any chance could you post one of Carnegie Deli?


----------



## NogDog

Thought I'd throw in a view of Manhattan from the 5th-floor cafeteria where I work in Lyndhurst NJ. (It's not as artistic as any of Scarlet's photos, but I figured it was a different perspective, anyway.  )


----------



## telracs

nice, nogdog.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> Thought I'd throw in a view of Manhattan from the 5th-floor cafeteria where I work in Lyndhurst NJ. (It's not as artistic as any of Scarlet's photos, but I figured it was a different perspective, anyway.  )


Very good! I'm amazed Scarlet can see her KIndle through all that smog, though.


----------



## NogDog

The Hooded Claw said:


> Very good! I'm amazed Scarlet can see her KIndle through all that smog, though.


And that was probably as clear a view as I've seen from that location.


----------



## Ann Herrick

NogDog said:


> Thought I'd throw in a view of Manhattan from the 5th-floor cafeteria where I work in Lyndhurst NJ. (It's not as artistic as any of Scarlet's photos, but I figured it was a different perspective, anyway.  )


Nice shot! My husband grew up in Metuchen and we lived in New Providence for a couple years before moving to OR.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Love the closeups!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Are Golden Boy and the flags and fountain in front of the UN?


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Are Golden Boy and the flags and fountain in front of the UN?


no.


----------



## Ann Herrick

The Hooded Claw said:


> Are Golden Boy and the flags and fountain in front of the UN?


Look closely at the picture and you'll see the name (well, part of the name) of where it is.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



31


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann Herrick said:


> Look closely at the picture and you'll see the name (well, part of the name) of where it is.


After a vague answer, Scarlet provided a specific picture.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> After a vague answer, Scarlet provided a specific picture.


there was nothing vague about the flying pirahna's answer....


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

This may be one of the better examples I've seen of why forums should not allow users to change their screen names.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

okay, i've looked at this sculpture countless times and never realized the dude was on the phone...


----------



## Ann Herrick

Where are the ones posted after Radio City Music Hall located?


----------



## telracs

the faces?  Radio City Music Hall?
the love sculpture?  a few blocks up 6th Ave.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



for crebel....


----------



## crebel

Did you know the names of the lions are Patience and Fortitude?  I have no clue which one is which.


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

I have no clue what I'm looking at in the last picture, but it sure is colorful.  A close-up of part of a stained glass window?


----------



## Ann Herrick

I'm wondering what and where it is, too. Sure is beautiful!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> I have no clue what I'm looking at in the last picture, but it sure is colorful. A close-up of part of a stained glass window?





Ann Herrick said:


> I'm wondering what and where it is, too. Sure is beautiful!


*insert evil laugh*

it is a close up, yes, but not of a stained glass window. it's actually a distorted reflection of something.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

A pink manhole cover?


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

The lights from the Rockefeller Center Christmas tree?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> The lights from the Rockefeller Center Christmas tree?


nope.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tail lights on a car!


----------



## crebel

The Time Square New Year's countdown ball?


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Tail lights on a car!


No.



crebel said:


> The Time Square New Year's countdown ball?


One of them.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Central Park










Columbus Circle.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Love the latest photos!  
Locations? The sidewalk looks as if it could be in Central Park, no clue on the others.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Is that the Washington bridge?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Is that the Washington bridge?


Verrazano


----------



## Ann Herrick

leberc said:


> Verrazano


Ah, thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nice photos, but I LOVE the new name. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

I love these shots! (And the new name.    )


----------



## telracs

snack time!



















cookies and cream, chocolate chip pancake, cinnamon, peanut butter cup and triple chocolate fudge

for crebel










yes, they are tiny!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann Herrick said:


> I love these shots! (And the new name.  )


Clearly the name is the product of a brilliant mind. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

That sign reminds me of the beginning of an episode of Law and Order when a guy is fishing.


----------



## sebat

I sure wouldn't want to eat anything caught in those waters! Yuck!!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

yeah, okay, be warned, you're gonna be getting LOTS of pictures of rocks.....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Did someone/thing escape?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



74


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



107


----------



## russianfiction

Great pictures from the city of NEW YORK, THE BIG APPLE!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



137


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



141


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Did you take pictures at the street fair today?  I would love to see them.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Did you take pictures at the street fair today? I would love to see them.


what, you want to see crowds of people milling about?


----------



## telracs

okay, you asked for it...


----------



## crebel

Yay!  People watching pictures!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Yay! People watching pictures!


sigh....

people are people, what's the big deal?


----------



## crebel

They are interesting!  That's what.


----------



## Ann Herrick

People _and_ horses _and_ all kinds of interesting restaurants! Yay!

BTW, loved seeing the bridge photos from ground level.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Pizza eating contest! Yum!


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

So what kind of establishment is The Wicked Monk?  In June 4th, 10:19 pm post.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> So what kind of establishment is The Wicked Monk? In June 4th, 10:19 pm post.


it's a bar.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

I love that someone put flowers in his hand.


----------



## Ann Herrick

I've been to the Carnegie Delicatessen, once upon a time, long, long ago.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Nice! Where is the wall? A theater?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Nice! Where is the wall? A theater?


apparently you're not following the subway art thread. that picture belongs there, not here. bad copying on my part...


----------



## Ann Herrick

Oh, yes, I should have remembered that!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

smile for the birdie...


----------



## Ann Herrick




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

we will be leaving NYC for a bit and going upstate. but first we go on a tour of the subway...

8th Ave Station










Ave U Station


----------



## Ann Herrick

Thanks for the pix! Glad I don't live in one of those places backed up to the subway.  

Have a good trip!


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Thanks for the pix! Glad I don't live in one of those places backed up to the subway.
> 
> Have a good trip!


the trip was last sunday. you're coming along on it...
and yeah, that close to the tracks is not for me.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Should be fun! I used to take the train (and one time the car) from New Haven up to Rochester to visit my now-husband at U. of Rochester. Will you be going up that far?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Should be fun! I used to take the train (and one time the car) from New Haven up to Rochester to visit my now-husband at U. of Rochester. Will you be going up that far?


no, we're going up to hyde park.


----------



## Randirogue

Love those b&w pics.  Beautiful.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Thanks for all of these. I never knew there were outside platforms for the subway.


----------



## Randirogue

Ann Herrick said:


> Thanks for all of these. I never knew there were outside platforms for the subway.


Where I board is an outdoor platform. And up two flights if stairs. Traffic runs under it. Above ground.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Randirogue said:


> Where I board is an outdoor platform. And up two flights if stairs. Traffic runs under it. Above ground.


I've visited NYC several times (I grew up in CT, now in OR), but rode the subway only once (we had no idea what we were doing!) and that was all underground, so this is all a revelation to me.


----------



## Randirogue

Ann Herrick said:


> I've visited NYC several times (I grew up in CT, now in OR), but rode the subway only once (we had no idea what we were doing!) and that was all underground, so this is all a revelation to me.


Most of it is underground. Everywhere in Manhattan is, to my knowledge.


----------



## telracs

Randirogue said:


> Most of it is underground. Everywhere in Manhattan is, to my knowledge.


no. upper manhattan is street level or elevated in some spots.


----------



## telracs

typical sunday morning in brooklyn


----------



## Ann Herrick

That tree in the foreground looks as if it is pushing up the sidewalk. Hope it doesn't get cut down!


----------



## telracs

after a loooooooooong drive up windy scenic highways, we arrive at the Vanderbilt Mansion.


----------



## Ann Herrick

WOW!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

They certainly did not believe in minimalist decor!


----------



## vrabinec

These pics are awsome. I didn't even know this place had a pic thread. We lived in Brooklyn for a few years, then when we moved, my sister lived in Manhattan and then in Queens. I mostly remember the night clubs, so most of this is new to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## sebat

Are these the inside of Vanderbilt Mansion?  

I'm a little surprised by the covers on the furniture. Scarlet, did you sneak off somewhere you weren't suppose to be?


----------



## telracs

sebat said:


> Are these the inside of Vanderbilt Mansion?
> 
> I'm a little surprised by the covers on the furniture. Scarlet, did you sneak off somewhere you weren't suppose to be?


yes, these are inside the Vanderbilt Mansion.

and no, i did not wander off, they have the furniture in that room covered to show how it was between visits.


----------



## sebat

telracs said:


> and no, i did not wander off, they have the furniture in that room covered to show how it was between visits.


That's interesting! I've never seen that done on any of the home tours I've ever been on.

I wanted to sneak off so bad when I went to Biltmore! I also had a mad desire to accidentally on purpose  fall into the indoor swimming pool at Hearst Castle.


----------



## telracs

sebat said:


> That's interesting! I've never seen that done on any of the home tours I've ever been on.
> 
> I wanted to sneak off so bad when I went to Biltmore! I also had a mad desire to accidentally on purpose  fall into the indoor swimming pool at Hearst Castle.


i would pay good money to see you fall into that pool...


----------



## sebat

telracs said:


> i would pay good money to see you fall into that pool...


I just think swimming in that pool would be really cool. The first time I did that tour I was only 12 so when I took my husband back to see the place a couple of years ago I thought I would have outgrown that desire but nope it was still there.  I guess age had nothing to do with it.


----------



## telracs

Mrs. Vanderbilt's bedroom


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

The bedroom looks so opulent, but the kitchen looks so stark. Not that the Vanderbilts had to spend any time in the kithchen themselves ....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## LadaRay

Incredible opulence!


----------



## telracs

hudson river view...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Beautiful!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Where is this quintessential diner?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Where is this quintessential diner?


new hyde park. between the Vanderbilt mansion and the FDR home.

it was on Diners, Drive-in and Dives.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Love it!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had no knowledge of the statue of Frank and Eleanor.  Is it allowed to pose on the bench with them?  Reminds me of the FDR memorial in DC!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had no knowledge of the statue of Frank and Eleanor. Is it allowed to pose on the bench with them? Reminds me of the FDR memorial in DC!


the statue looks relatively new, as does the visitor center.....


----------



## telracs




----------



## thesmallprint

Great thread Scarlet - takes me back to the week we spent in NYC to see the marathon in 2010.  I have some pics from then if you want to see them (about 8 or 10).

Joe


----------



## telracs

Steeplechasing said:


> Great thread Scarlet - takes me back to the week we spent in NYC to see the marathon in 2010. I have some pics from then if you want to see them (about 8 or 10).
> 
> Joe


feel free to post 'em Joe! we like all pictures.


----------



## thesmallprint

Thanks Scarlet. This one is from a Marathon party we were invited to in Harlem (we loved Harlem)









Some general ones from Marathon day (around Marcus Garvey park, right where we were staying in a brilliant guest house called Mount Morris House.










































































And some general touristy ones . . .


















































































Joe


----------



## telracs

nice pics, Joe.  Top of the Rock?


----------



## telracs




----------



## thesmallprint

Correct. We were told it was quieter and'better', than EST building. Loved it

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Steeplechasing said:


> Correct. We were told it was quieter and'better', than EST building. Loved it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


i recommend it over the ESB. besides less crowding, you can see the ESB from it! only problem is you can't really see the chrysler building.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

apologies... i have seemed to have fallen into the black hole of the soul that is swagbucks and neglected my duties....


----------



## Ann Herrick

Wonderful photos! Not too many houses could hold those large pieces of furniture.


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Wonderful photos! Not too many houses could hold those large pieces of furniture.


Oddly enough, the house itself didn't feel that big. the lower floor rooms were nice and large, but the upstairs bedrooms were smaller...... and since i'm posting, here's another fun photo....


----------



## Ann Herrick

Looks like the phone on Lassie from the Jeff & Porky years!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

i like this room



















this room was eleanor's....


----------



## Ann Herrick

Wow! Lots of different prints and patterns!


----------



## Randirogue

The furniture is gorgeous!


----------



## crebel

Her room is so stark compared with the others.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

okay, i goofed.  that room WASN'T Eleanor's.  to see hers, go to my black and white thread.


----------



## telracs

and with that we say good bye to FDR. tomorrow, we start a walk in Riverside Park in Manhattan.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Thanks for the tour! I especially enjoyed it because it's just the kind of place I like to see and my dh and I haven't been able to travel anywhere this summer.


----------



## telracs

and who's outside the park? it's our friend Eleanor.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Eleanor really gets around.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

What are the buildings waterside in the top photo? Are they condos or apartments? What a nice view they have!


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> What are the buildings waterside in the top photo? Are they condos or apartments? What a nice view they have!


no idea. the other side of the river is New Jersey.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Central Park?

BTW, by any chance do you happen to know if Screamin' Mimi's is still open?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Central Park?
> 
> BTW, by any chance do you happen to know if Screamin' Mimi's is still open?


if you scan up, you'll see it says Riverside Park.
and i have no clue what screamin' mimi's is.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

telracs said:


>


Besides liking the photo in general, I like the mystery of what might be in the hole.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

okay, for a bit, we are going to leave NY and go across the river to New Jersey.....

Welcome to Hoboken.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Wow, they don't make terminals like they used to!


----------



## Lee44

Love this tour of NY, incredible images.  Since I am a New Yorker who has not been back for a while, the pics are very nostalgic.  Particularly Coney Island, which I have not seen for over 30 years.  I used to eat Nathan's hot dogs in that exact location.  I love them so much, I still buy Nathan's hot dogs from the grocery store every month.  

And when I saw that train track location, my first thought was, how did she get in there, it looked like you were two doors short of the mole people area!

Thanks for sharing such incredible images.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Lee44

I did not realize how much I would love viewing these photos.  I love the park.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Lee44

Where is the picture above?


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Love these photos! I lived in NJ for two years (New Providence), but never visited this part of the state.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

A few photos from World Maker Faire 2012, held at the New York Hall of Science in Queens.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Lee44

I've never seen this iconic Village location empty.  It's not crowded with people!  How did you manage that?


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Love the mural!  Animals are cute.


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Love the mural! Animals are cute.


*waves at ann!*

the animals are the highline zoo.


----------



## Ann Herrick

telracs said:


> *waves at ann!*
> 
> the animals are the highline zoo.


*waving back!*

I just google highline zoo--cool!


----------



## Lee44

How do you find all these interesting sights.  Do you just bump into them? Or do you specifically decide this is where I'm going today, I want to see this?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> *waving back!*
> 
> I just google highline zoo--cool!


i was so disappointed today. i walked the highline with loonlover and intinst, and the zoo is GONE!



Lee44 said:


> How do you find all these interesting sights. Do you just bump into them? Or do you specifically decide this is where I'm going today, I want to see this?


ny pictures are usually not posted when they are taken. i take pictures whenever we're out and about and they get posted here whenever i get up to posting them.


----------



## telracs

Please Note:  This thread will be going on hiatus for a few weeks.......


----------



## Ann Herrick

telracs said:


> Please Note: This thread will be going on hiatus for a few weeks.......


Sorry the zoo is gone.  Love the latest photos! We will miss your posts and look forward to their return!


----------



## Lee44

Regarding posting your pictures, that makes sense that you post them when you get around to it.  I actually thought you were going out each day or so, here and there and taking the photos and posting that evening.  I was thinking, wow Telracs really gets around!!

Well, Telracs, I will miss your photos of New York until you start up again.  I love seeing pics of New York.  Some great memories, some just new wonderful sights.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Beautiful! You know, I've been to the Statue of Liberty a couple of times, but never saw up close the book or whateve she's holding.

BTW, am I the only one who thinks Elvis's face resembles that of the Statue of Liberty?


----------



## telracs




----------



## endswithmarriage

I love your pics


----------



## J H Bogran

Very nice pictures. Awesome trip. 
I visited NY for the summer of 2010, attending ThrillerFest V. The last time I had been to the city was amidst a snow storm so being able to wear short sleeves in NYC was a surprisingly new to me.


----------



## CarolineAM

telracs said:


>


I love the lighting...I never thought a photo in a NY subway would make me miss living in NY! LOL


----------



## telracs

well... it's been a bit more than a few weeks, but welcome to NY 2013....

our first stop will be the NY botanical gardens in the Bronx.


----------



## Ann Herrick

I was just thinking it had been a long time since you posted new photos! Glad to see you and your pix of NY again!


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> I was just thinking it had been a long time since you posted new photos! Glad to see you and your pix of NY again!


hi ann.
and to answer an old question, no i don't think the statue of liberty looks like elvis.


----------



## Ann Herrick

telracs said:


> hi ann.
> and to answer an old question, no i don't think the statue of liberty looks like elvis.


Ah, well. I always thought there was a similarity in the nose and mouth.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Lovely! Where is this?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Lovely! Where is this?


still the botanical gardens. we'll be there for a while.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Amazing! And what a beautiful day.


----------



## Randirogue

Wow! That is beautiful.  I can't wait to take Song there. (Warning: As a new mom who's fairly consumed by her new role, I will probably be mentioning her A LOT.  ~_~000).


----------



## loonlover

The Botanical Gardens will have to be added to our agenda for the next trip to NY.  Just don't know for sure when that will be.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> The Botanical Gardens will have to be added to our agenda for the next trip to NY. Just don't know for sure when that will be.


sounds like a plan to me....

NOTE: these archimboldo statues are a temporary exhibit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Excellent. Arcimboldo's work is way cool....


----------



## telracs

note: the pics above are "spring"


----------



## telracs

and now "summer"


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Incredible!


----------



## telracs

spring and summer










winter....


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Wow!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

What is the base made of? It looks sort of like a woven basket.


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> What is the base made of? It looks sort of like a woven basket.


sorry, no clue.


----------



## telracs

autumn...


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Faceoff!


----------



## telracs

this ends our statue tour of the NY botanical gardens......


----------



## Ann Herrick

Applause! Applause!


----------



## telracs

random brooklyn Baptist church


----------



## Ann Herrick

Wonderful building! Love the green trim.


----------



## telracs

welcome to coney island....

the west 8th street subway station


----------



## Ann Herrick

As a kid I always wanted to go to Coney Island, but never did, so this is fun!


----------



## telracs

the cylcone rollercoaster from the walkway over Neptune Avenue heading to the beach....


----------



## Ann Herrick

Yikes!  The little mighty mite is about my speed.


----------



## telracs

okay, bit of a story.... 
you see that thing sticking up in the middle? well, on tuesday, july 2nd, it started swaying. well, it always swayed a little, but tuesday it started SWAYING. so the police and building department closed off part of the boardwalk and shut down the cyclone and the ferris wheel. they demolished the tower the following weekend.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Wow! Sounds like a tragedy averted!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

That is one huge ferris wheel!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Beautiful! Oh, how I sometimes miss the east! Out here in Oregon we have the coast, but not what you'd really call beaches for the most part.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

The water looks so lovely.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

What are the tracks on the sand? Do they smooth it, sift it to clean it?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> What are the tracks on the sand? Do they smooth it, sift it to clean it?


no, they use jeeps to drive across it to pick up the garbage pails.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

When/what time of day were these pictures taken? I assume everything is closed, since there aren't any people (except for the police officers).


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> When/what time of day were these pictures taken? I assume everything is closed, since there aren't any people (except for the police officers).


this was July 3rd, mid afternoon. the park and part boardwalk were closed because of the swaying astrotower.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Must be amazing at night with all the lights and colors.


----------



## telracs

7


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Fun to see, but you'd never get me up on one of those!


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Fun to see, but you'd never get me up on one of those!


me either!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

I bet it's mobbed there today!


----------



## NightWriter

I really like your pics.  Thanks for posting.  Makes me miss my old stomping grounds.  I grew up in the Bronx/Queens.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

What a wonderful old facace.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Yoo, hoo! Anybody home? I'd love to see some pictures of trees turning color in NYC!


----------



## telracs

sorry ann, i was out of town and then just not posting for a bit.
and no pictures of nyc trees changing color, they're all still green.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Hope you had fun when you were out of town!

I guess I've lost track of when trees start turning back there! Must be pretty in NYC when they do change color.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


>


Pretty sure this building is in the latest Amazon Paperwhite commercial I saw on tv today. For some reason I love this building!


----------



## Ann Herrick

It is a grand building!

Haven't seen that commercial, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## J H Bogran

I would sure love a corner office in a floor near the top. Wonderful view, I'm certain.


----------



## drekdrek16

Awww!! Nice pictures!! I miss NY!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Is that the famous Flatiron building?


----------



## NogDog

Testing out my new camera during my daily walk yesterday:


__
https://flic.kr/p/nBpkMt


----------



## Ann Herrick

Wow! Is that the new World Trade Center building?


----------



## NogDog

Ann Herrick said:


> Wow! Is that the new World Trade Center building?


Yep, One World Trade Center, unofficially the "Freedom Tower".


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Beautiful!


----------



## Ann Herrick

Cool!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Woo! Where are these?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> Woo! Where are these?


we will be doing a black and white tour of the brooklyn botanical gardens.


----------



## Ann Herrick

I grew up (in CT) hearing about Brooklyn often, of course, but never did go there except for the zoo. Looking forward to more of the tour.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

Wonderful photos! Wish I could beam myself there and go for a stroll.


----------



## telracs

yes, i am resurrecting a very old thread....


----------



## Ann Herrick

Yay! You're back. 
Looks cool! But what is it?


----------



## loonlover

Thank you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann Herrick said:


> Looks cool! But what is it?


Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## R. Doug

Yes, what _is_ that?


----------



## telracs

it is the coney island parachute drop at night.


----------



## Ann Herrick

telracs said:


> it is the coney island parachute drop at night.


Thanks!


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

Forgot about this thread, so I'll add this recent photo here, too, which I caught from my apartment's balcony when I just happened to notice this sunset lighting effect, which was mostly gone by the time I took this photo, then checked to see if I'd caught it (and saw the focus was a bit off).


__
https://flic.kr/p/MrjQ8x


----------



## Ann Herrick

I know that one, Telracs.   Is the shorter four-spired building a church?

Nice photo, NogDog!


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> I know that one, Telracs.  Is the shorter four-spired building a church?


no clue.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ann Herrick

GW bridge?


----------



## telracs

Ann Herrick said:


> GW bridge?


no. brooklyn bridge. below is the GWB


----------



## Ann Herrick

Ah, thanks!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

the new "freedom tower" bracketed by the new "occulus" transit center


----------



## Ann Herrick

Cool! Great pictures. And looks like a nice day there.


----------



## AgataKDbook

Thank for share.


----------



## telracs

time to resurrect this again.

Chihully exhibit at the NY botanical garden.


----------



## crebel

Gorgeous. I dearly love glass art.

Did you make note of any titles?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Gorgeous. I dearly love glass art.
> 
> Did you make note of any titles?


titles? we don't need no stinking titles....


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> titles? we don't need no stinking titles....


*snort*

eta: I went googling myself. The first one is titled, "Sapphire Star" and the second, "Red Reeds on Logs".


----------



## Ann Herrick

Thanks for the latest photos--I always enjoy seeing new sights in NYC!


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog

Those last two are like something with "an excessive number of tentacles" from the Cthulhu stories.


----------



## NogDog

Got up early this morning, as the weather forecast looked promising for a nice sunrise, and grabbed a few shots of Manhattan.


__
https://flic.kr/p/D3cxQw


__
https://flic.kr/p/214ovss


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stunning!


----------



## Ann Herrick

Beautiful!  

BTW, if it's not too out of your way, could you some time post pictures of the Christmas window displays at the big-name stores when they are decorated?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Herrick said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> BTW, if it's not too out of your way, could you some time post pictures of the Christmas window displays at the big-name stores when they are decorated?


That would be lovely. I remember how fascinating those displays were when I was a child. Unfortunately, in these days of shopping malls, both window displays and even Mall decorations have mostly fallen by the wayside.


----------



## NogDog

Ann Herrick said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> BTW, if it's not too out of your way, could you some time post pictures of the Christmas window displays at the big-name stores when they are decorated?


Unfortunately, it is kind of out of my way. I'm in NJ, and only go through the hassle, time, and expense of crossing into Manhattan when I really have to. (What can I say: I was born and raised in the rural Midwest.  )


----------



## Ann Herrick

NogDog said:


> Unfortunately, it is kind of out of my way. I'm in NJ, and only go through the hassle, time, and expense of crossing into Manhattan when I really have to. (What can I say: I was born and raised in the rural Midwest.  )


Oh, yes, that would be out of your way. I grew up in CT, but lived in NJ for a couple years before moving out here to Oregon.


----------



## NogDog

Took this shot Saturday from the Meadowlands Environment Center in Lyndhurst, NJ:


__
https://flic.kr/p/23wkM7k


----------



## Ann Herrick

Nice photo!


----------

